# يايسوع ساعدني !!!



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2009)

*يايسوع ساعدني
يايسوع ساعدني
دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا
يايسوع ساعدني
في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي 
يا يسوع ساعدني
في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني 
في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني 
عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
يايسوع ساعدني 
عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني
عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
يا يسوع ساعدني
امين​*صلاه منقوله لانها عجبتنى :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2009)

ساعدني يا يسوع آمين

ميرسي يا دون حبيبتي على الصلاة الجميلة دي ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

> يايسوع ساعدني
> عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي




اميـــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووى يا دونا 

ميرررسى ليكى على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ساعدني يا يسوع آمين
> 
> ميرسي يا دون حبيبتي على الصلاة الجميلة دي ​



*ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووى يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*نورتينى يا  حبيبتى
ر بنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

> يايسوع ساعدني
> عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
> يايسوع ساعدني


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

اميم

صلاه جميله جداااااا يا دونا

شكراااااااا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maramero (10 يوليو 2009)

مرسي
صلاة جميلة ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *امين ربى يسوع*
> *شكرا يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة*​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو على المشاركه
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاه جميله جداااااا يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كليمووو وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

maramero قال:


> مرسي
> صلاة جميلة ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*ميرررسى على المشاركه وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*
آميـــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله
​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ياايسوع ساعدني 

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة يسوع ترعاك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> آميـــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله
> ​*



*شكرا على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> ياايسوع ساعدني
> 
> امين
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا قمررر على مشاركتك
ربنا يرعاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة جميلللللللللللللللة اووووووووووى بجد يا دونا احلى حاجة هى الصلاة هى اللى بتقربنا من ربنا 

     صلاة بجد جميلة جدا يا دونا ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> صلاة جميلللللللللللللللة اووووووووووى بجد يا دونا احلى حاجة هى الصلاة هى اللى بتقربنا من ربنا
> 
> صلاة بجد جميلة جدا يا دونا ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يسمع لصو اتنا ويستجب :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي


*آمين...*
*الرب يباركك انت واهل بيتك...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة على نية كل المحتاجين لخبز روحي...*
*يا يسوع ساعدني...*
*بحق آلامه المقدسة... ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين...*
> *الرب يباركك انت واهل بيتك...*
> *ارفع هذه الصلاة على نية كل المحتاجين لخبز روحي...*
> *يا يسوع ساعدني...*
> *بحق آلامه المقدسة... ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع...*



*امين يا رب استجب لصلواتنا فليس لنا سواك
شكرا اخى الغالى لمرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Slave of jesus (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يايسوع ساعدني
في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي 
في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي 
في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي
عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي 
عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي 
عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
يا يسوع ساعدني

كلام جميل ربنا يباركك

يارب ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

Slave of jesus قال:


> يايسوع ساعدني
> في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي
> في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي
> في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي
> ...



*امين يا رب مد ايدك لكل ولادك اللى محتاجين اليك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يوليو 2012)

يسوع يا اغلى من كل شىء لى فى الدنيا اشكرك على محبتك واختيارك لى ارجوك لا تتركنى وحدى وساعدنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

اميييييييييييييييين 
صلاه جميييييييله
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------

